# Calcium and Weight Loss



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here is an interesting artical.

http://www.springboard4health.com/notebook/health_calcium_weightloss.html

I do know this much. The Dr. put me on 1200 mg. of calcium a day. I take one 600 mg with D. morning another one at night. I started taking them in Feb.

From Feb. till July when I joined TOPS I had alread lost 4 lbs. (without trying). Since I have lost 15 more lbs. for a total of 19 lbs. I have to believe the calcium is helping.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

I read the entire article, and all the citations. So the gist of it is that a balanced diet with moderate protein intake and 1200+ mg of calcium per day (at 4 times per day of ~300mg) could aid in weight loss. This resulting weight loss is due to the balancing of the vitamins and minerals withing the body system.

Interesting.... keep us posted on your progress while taking the calcium.

Kitty


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I will keep an update. I have osteophrosis (? spelling) The Dr. put me on 2 a day of 600 mg. calcium with 400 of vitiam D.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

In order for your body to assimilate calcium, it also needs fat and an acid (like vit C). You would get the correct balance if you made broth from your meat bones. Resistance training (little dumbells) sends a message to your body to strengthen your bones.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Maura said:


> In order for your body to assimilate calcium, it also needs fat and an acid (like vit C). You would get the correct balance if you made broth from your meat bones. Resistance training (little dumbells) sends a message to your body to strengthen your bones.


I also take an Omega 3 fish oil along with the calcium. The dr. put me on the calcuim + D along with the fish oil. Also take a pill for the Osteophrosis,(spelling?, my spell check no longer works) can't remember the name of it at the moment.

He did a bone scan and I'm way down on the chart. Bone in my hip and lower back looks like lace.


----------

